# steamship round roast



## gypsyseagod (Sep 9, 2007)

i've eaten these @ restaurants... ya gotta get them custom bought/cut from a butcher. but they are like a 20lb crown rib roast w/ the round... now... how to cook this thing ??? 
the ones i have had rest. style were done @# 185 fer hours & then wrapped & steamed(pressurecooker) style- like a super rare tenderloin.
 my idea is to 
sear smokyokie style-say a 15lb whole. 
wine/garlic splashed.
smoke 30 mins per lb @ 185-220 
 wrap & oven cook @ 185 30 mins per lb.
 we're looking  for 145f
 flash cook the juice & reduce by 1/2 w/ a dark beer,heavy cream,minced smoked garlic,thyme, & lemon or orange zest,1 tbsp shrimp peel simmered zest paste..(thats another whole recipe)


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 9, 2007)

Got me on that one hon - way outta my league!


----------



## chrish (Sep 9, 2007)

show a pic of it so we know what were deeling with,,  i cant say to much untill i see the meat,,   as the old lady said "wheres the beef"


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 9, 2007)

wil do chrish- may take a couple weeks.......good cut/decent cutter/..it's a quality cut & rather spendy & i may have to educate the butcher.. i ain't "it" but they don't even know what a flank steak is in this whole damn state... much less a fajita or skirt steak... ( all the same cut).i'll get it done & post the pics  & how to cook it... this ain't just a smoke it cut of meat..


----------



## cheech (Sep 9, 2007)

Could you wrap it and leave in the smoker longer and not "steam" the meat?

Steaming just does not seem right


----------



## vlap (Sep 9, 2007)

"A steamship round is pretty much the whole rear leg of the animal.  Most weigh in at around 50-60 pounds.  The only time I've even seen them is through catering companies, as they feed a big crowd quite easily.  Some meat cutters will trim the less desirable pieces of meat off of the leg, while others will leave the "junk" on and charge more based on the greater weight.  I take it that you are looking to cook for a big party.  Just let your meat cutter know that a steamship round is the whole leg, and ask him to trim the less desirable meat from the leg.  I think you'll be happy with the results.  It's not the most tender roast in the world, but it usually has great flavor due to the amount of fat marbled throughout.  I hope this answers your question."

Found this information on the net about it. Been a long time since I heard talk of a steamship.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 9, 2007)

Beer good....


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 9, 2007)

I've only seen them in fancy resteraunts or weddings their HUGE! Will it fit on the smoker Gyspy?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 11, 2007)

lol... if ya build it bigger.....
 thanx vlap- the last 1 we had was trimmed & about 25-30lbs. it was prime rib tenderbut i knowit wasfinished off steamed or real low ovened. thats whyi asked.i'd say no more than 185-200 for a few hours.


----------



## dert (Oct 12, 2013)

78 pound bottom and 20 pound top round, together they are the steamship round:


----------



## smoke king (Oct 12, 2013)

Dert - all I can say is... WOW!  How are you cooking that thing?  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's what Paula Deen says:

Preheat pit to 300 degrees F.

Rub meat with seasoned salt, kosher salt, and pepper. Place meat in a large roasting pan. Add 1-inch of water to the pan. Place carrots, celery, and onions around the meat. Cover meat with foil and place in oven; cook for approximately 4 to 5 hours, or until the internal temperature reaches 140 degrees F when measured on a meat thermometer. Remove from oven and let rest for 10 minutes. Slice it as it is served.

Serves ~200. 

You gotta document your cook for this hunk of beef!


----------

